# PIA changing to CIA



## Teager (1 Apr 2016)

Here are the proposed changes.



> The Government of Canada is proposing an enhancement to expand access to the Permanent Impairment Allowance (PIA). This monthly allowance is paid to Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) Veterans who have a permanent and severe impairment resulting from a service-related injury or illness that has affected their employment potential and career advancement.
> 
> The Permanent Impairment Allowance is payable at three grade levels. A number of factors are considered when assessing the grade level of a Veteran eligible for PIA.
> 
> ...



http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-us/legislation/proposed-changes


----------



## Capt Caveman (1 Apr 2016)

It sounds like a promising change.  My only concern is that they will lose sight of the fact that most  retire, take on a second career and then power save in order to have sufficient savings to augment their pension when they finally stop working.  My worry is that VAC will consider someone being medically released after 30 years as not being in need of financial assistance since they were at the end of their career and have earned an unreduced annuity and either block them from the allowance or greatly reduce it.  I just hope that they factor in that many retire and continue to work for another 15+ years when they develop the policy. 

C.C.


----------

